# [SOLVED] New graphics card - won't boot EITHER pc



## altjx (Nov 30, 2010)

Okay, here's the scenario.

One computer's onboard graphics card started going out, as wavy displays started happening across the screen. I decided to buy Newegg.com - Refurbished: MSI R5450-MD512D3H/LP Radeon HD 5450 512MB 64-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready Low Profile Ready Video Card to fix this issue.

The card came today and I hooked it up. However, the minute I turn on the PC with the new graphics card hooked up, the fans of the PC gets loud, and no display ever shows (not even BIOS). The minute I take it out, works perfectly.

I've also tried to put this graphics card in another computer, and got the same result. I am sure it's not the power supply or the motherboard. Not sure what else to do.

I've tried power off, taking memory out, taking cmos battery out for a few, etc... Same thing. Nothing's working. Any suggestions?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: New graphics card - won't boot EITHER pc*

Post the make/model of the PC. If custom built post the specs

Motherboard-CPU-Memory-Graphics card-Power Supply brand/wattage


----------



## altjx (Nov 30, 2010)

makinu1der2 said:


> Post the make/model of the PC. If custom built post the specs
> 
> Motherboard-CPU-Memory-Graphics card-Power Supply brand/wattage


Its an older machine, emachines t6524

Everything is the same as factory, with 2GB mem and the graphics card I was trying to install is linked above.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: New graphics card - won't boot EITHER pc*

Are you setting the bios to boot from the pci-e and not the onboard video?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: New graphics card - won't boot EITHER pc*

what are you running
video card brand and model
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for 12v line voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: New graphics card - won't boot EITHER pc*

Post the specs of both PSU's tried. (3.3v,+5v,+12v) 

You can get this info from the label.

The minimum requirements for that card is 400W. The emachine may have been stocked with a 250W or 300W low quality PSU without enough +12V amps.

If the other PC that you used to test has the proper requirements then you may just have a faulty card.


----------



## altjx (Nov 30, 2010)

emosun said:


> Are you setting the bios to boot from the pci-e and not the onboard video?


I'm not able to get to the bios, unless I disconnect the graphics card and boot into bios under onboard graphics. 



makinu1der2 said:


> Post the specs of both PSU's tried. (3.3v,+5v,+12v)
> 
> You can get this info from the label.
> 
> ...


Ah, the power supply is a 330w. How do you find out the minimum requirements for the card? I wasn't able to locate that information. I read somewhere that this graphics card didn't take up much wattage at all.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: New graphics card - won't boot EITHER pc*

ATI Radeon


----------



## altjx (Nov 30, 2010)

Amd_Man said:


> ATI Radeon


By it saying recommended but not required, does that mean a 330w is just too far off? And does that mean 400w to only handle the graphics card, or 400w to handle the card + an average pc?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New graphics card - won't boot EITHER pc*

400W is the minimum suggested by the GPU chipset manufacturer. You need to be at 550W with a good quality PSU to insure a sufficient supply of clean power and avoid damage.


----------



## altjx (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: New graphics card - won't boot EITHER pc*



Tyree said:


> 400W is the minimum suggested by the GPU chipset manufacturer. You need to be at 5550W with a good quality PSU to insure a sufficient supply of clean power and avoid damage.


Gotcha, thanks. Going to try out a higher PSU.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New graphics card - won't boot EITHER pc*

Be certain is is good quality. All 550W PSU's are not created equal.
SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series) are top quality.
Best bang for busk: Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO550W (P1-550S-XXB9) 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## altjx (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: New graphics card - won't boot EITHER pc*



Tyree said:


> Be certain is is good quality. All 550W PSU's are not created equal.
> SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series) are top quality.
> Best bang for busk: Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO550W (P1-550S-XXB9) 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


Thanks. I took a look at the link, and I was actually looking at another one as well. I just don't want to go crazy expensive towards fixing the onboard graphics card issue. Going towards the hundreds will probably lead me into spending a couple more to get a barebone kit. I will try one out from the local store around here and see how it goes.

Thanks all for your help!


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: New graphics card - won't boot EITHER pc*



altjx said:


> I'm not able to get to the bios, unless I disconnect the graphics card and boot into bios under onboard graphics.


Well yes , you have to set it to pci-e before the card is installed. Then install the card.


----------



## altjx (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: New graphics card - won't boot EITHER pc*



emosun said:


> Well yes , you have to set it to pci-e before the card is installed. Then install the card.


Oh ok. I'll check the bios when I get home. I didn't think that sounded right, since if the onboard just completely died then it would be impossible to get into bios. I'll post back results this evening.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New graphics card - won't boot EITHER pc*



altjx said:


> Thanks. I took a look at the link, and I was actually looking at another one as well. I just don't want to go crazy expensive towards fixing the onboard graphics card issue. Going towards the hundreds will probably lead me into spending a couple more to get a barebone kit. I will try one out from the local store around here and see how it goes.
> 
> Thanks all for your help!


Replacing poor quality with poor quality is not fixing the problem.
SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (nor the CX-GS-M Series) are top quality. The link I supplied is the best priced unit, with sufficient [power/quality, for your hardware.


----------



## altjx (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: New graphics card - won't boot EITHER pc*



Tyree said:


> Replacing poor quality with poor quality is not fixing the problem.
> SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (nor the CX-GS-M Series) are top quality. The link I supplied is the best priced unit, with sufficient [power/quality, for your hardware.


I am not replacing poor quality with poor quality. I am replacing poor quality with something that works, affordable, and more reasonable for my objective. I am not looking for a top-quality power supply unit.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New graphics card - won't boot EITHER pc*



altjx said:


> I am not replacing poor quality with poor quality. I am replacing poor quality with something that works, affordable, and more reasonable for my objective. I am not looking for a top-quality power supply unit.


And that "something that works, affordable, and more reasonable" is?
I am not aware of any quality 550W any cheaper than the XFX I linked to.


----------



## altjx (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: New graphics card - won't boot EITHER pc*



Tyree said:


> And that "something that works, affordable, and more reasonable" is?
> I am not aware of any quality 550W any cheaper than the XFX I linked to.


I actually just bought a 680w PSU from a local store, Computer Heaven, for $49. I've determined it's not the PSU, but more than likely a DOA graphics card. I just got another graphics card, and it worked perfectly.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: New graphics card - won't boot EITHER pc*

Glad you got it sorted and Thanks for posting your update.


----------



## altjx (Nov 30, 2010)

No problem. Thanks!!


----------

